
Quemuse – The Future of Q&A - Quemuse
The internet is an amazing thing. A network that allows instantaneous global sharing of information. Revolutionary digital information access technologies, like Google and Wikipedia, have led the way into the so-called Information Age of Humanity.<p>Alex Shakhmalian, the eighteen-year-old founder of web startup Quemuse, wants to further that vision.<p>He wanted to make a platform where people from all around the world could ask and discuss anything on their minds with ease.<p>He said he was dissatisfied with offerings from major Q&amp;A sites, like Quora and StackOverflow.<p>“On most platforms, you need to use a full name, and it’s common for users to have a properly-filled-out profile, brimming with all that pointless information that no-one really cares about,” Shakhmalian says.<p>“I wanted to create a platform where anyone can join and immediately ask questions with ease, through a sleek and user-friendly interface. A straightforward, quick way of sharing knowledge where and when it matters most.”<p>He believes it has the potential to become the standard of modern Q&amp;A.<p>Quemuse boasts an impressive array of features, from advanced direct-messaging to an interesting kudos system. A Quemuse on-site chatroom is also underway, which the company hopes will further serve to engage users.<p>Quemuse is a social Q&amp;A platform that curates the latest and hottest questions of all topics asked by users like you. Discuss the topics and interests you love, such as gaming, tech, sports, science, news, and endless more. You can ask questions instantly at any time or create fun polls to get a variety of awesome answers. Additionally, find yourself discovering intriguing and thought-provoking questions with excellent and thoughtful answers on topics you follow.<p>Quemuse has been featured on the front-page of ProductHunt on the initial day of launch. Currently, Quemuse stands strong on the featured showcase with over 150 upvotes on the second day of launch.
======
gojomo
Is your preferred pronunciation 'q-muse' or 'kweh-muse'? (If the former, you
might want to try to get a domain more like 'q-muse'.)

~~~
Quemuse
Hey gojomo,

It's pronounced it 'kweh-muse'.

------
Quemuse
[https://quemuse.com](https://quemuse.com)

